# Twins names in Oak



## Scottlefley (1 Sep 2014)

Hi All,

just finished a name sign for some friends who had premature twins, made from reclaimed oak from an old welsh dresser and finished with a light coat of danish oil. 

C&C welcome.


----------



## jonluv (1 Sep 2014)

Well done--- nice bit of work!
As the Father of twins( 47 ) years ago I can sympathise with them

John


----------



## Berncarpenter (1 Sep 2014)

Nice work looks very crisp and clean . 8) How did you do it ?

Cheers Bern


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Sep 2014)

Looks great, I especially like the font. Is it about 20 mm thick or slightly thicker ? The first picture really makes it stand out, the second picture not so much. I'm sure it will be greatly treasured


----------



## nadnerb (1 Sep 2014)

Lovely work, very well cut
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Scottlefley (1 Sep 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I have only been scrolling for coming up to a year and find it a great relaxing hobby. Just recently i have been messing around with Inkscape and creating some patterns of my own, downloading free fonts to use from a website called dafont.com, well worth a look if you are after any unusual or hard to get fonts.

It is made of 20mm oak, although may have been slightly thinner once i had done with sanding and clearing off the varnish it had on it! not done much cutting of hardwoods, normally just pine from the sheds, amazed how much truer and easier it is to cut accurately than in softwoods, just need to get supplier of hardwood rather than demolishing reclaimed furniture!

I used a no 5 and 3 blade, which i think are niqua ones, not sure as i popped them all in tubes when i bought them and threw away the packets, but i got them from hegners site, so think thats the make i used. Pretty decent blades from my limited experience, cut well and cleanly and also didn't break too often, unless i over tensioned which i have habit of doing!

The photos aren't great as i am not the best photographer, always struggle to work out how best to present something to make it look its best in a picture!

thanks again for the encouragement, really helps.


----------



## Claymore (1 Sep 2014)

Wow that is lovely! VERY neat cutting and stands out great, I love oak and it is always in fashion.... superb work
Cheers
Brian


----------



## bobman (1 Sep 2014)

Very nice


----------



## novocaine (2 Sep 2014)

Tidy bit of cutting, looks great and I am sure will be treasured for years to come.


----------



## Claymore (2 Sep 2014)

You should see if any local public house landlords or hotels/guest houses want a sign making for behind the bar/or reception area they would probably want a larger sized one but bet the idea would go down well.


----------



## finneyb (2 Sep 2014)

Very nice job.

Brian


----------



## Scottlefley (2 Sep 2014)

Thanks again guys,

I have thought about the idea of trying the local hotels...I had a thought of making signs for their bridal suites, so they could differentiate themselves from other wedding hotels by having a personalised name sign in the bedroom for the happy couple as well as the usual bottle of bubbly...a nice personal touch, really need to give it a go when I get five minutes!


----------



## Claymore (2 Sep 2014)

Scottlefley":360w71xi said:


> Thanks again guys,
> 
> I have thought about the idea of trying the local hotels...I had a thought of making signs for their bridal suites, so they could differentiate themselves from other wedding hotels by having a personalised name sign in the bedroom for the happy couple as well as the usual bottle of bubbly...a nice personal touch, really need to give it a go when I get five minutes!



Great idea! they are certainly great quality and will add some class to weddings and nice unusual touch..... if you do them out of MDf and paint it bright pink with a few plastic diamonds stuck on they'd be great for the Big Fat Gypsy Weddings too! lol :wink:


----------



## Jim o1 (4 Sep 2014)

Looks great im sure it will be treasured 
I really like the font and the way you layed it out even a cheeky fiull stop to help make the pattern stronger 
I'm still avoiding lettering
Nice work


----------



## DragonImprovements (6 Sep 2014)

Mind me asking what the dimensions of the piece are?


----------



## Scottlefley (6 Sep 2014)

hi,

its approximately 26 cm wide and 20 high...this was dictated by the size of piece of oak i had laying around!

thanks again for the great comments, i shall post some more of my letters up soon, sayings and names are my favourite to do...love trying different fonts to see how they come out in the wood.


----------



## boysie39 (8 Sep 2014)

Lovely work ,well done . If you can get old furniture to cut up then do so .It's better than seeing dumped . I like the lettering and design ,will be much cherished I'm sure . Thank you .


----------



## Scrollerman (8 Sep 2014)

Scottlefley.
What a great present for your friends and very nicely cut and finished by you.
Really nice job. =D>


----------

